# Thinking of separation because of inlaws!



## sooozie (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi everyone,

so I have been with my hubby for almost 10 years (married for 3 yrs) and we actually had a pretty good relationship. we really did love eachother. from the beginning his family never liked me. they cuss at me, lie about me, complain about me, say things to me all when my hubby is not around. in his presence they all behave very well. they ruined my wedding they disrespected my family and they have basically destroyed my confidence. now although my DH has seen and heard some of the cruel things that have happened has tried to stand up to his mother (widowed) but she always plays the victim and cries and gets her way. 

she also makes her children feel so guilty writing letters and emails and cards writing about how shes alone and how everyone has left her and hate her and blah blah blah. this has been going on for so long there have been instances where my hubby has told me to think of him as a man without a family. but hes so scared to stand up to his mom. so are his two brothers. she has basically threatned them that if they ever treat her bad or talk bad she'll disappear or do something to herself. she turned the entire family against me lying about me so it came to a point where I have cut contact with all of them. 

what hurts me the most is they call as and when they pls demand his attention show him they care sends him gifts and does a lot of things for him and pretends as if I don't exist. and my hubby talks to them well too and it hurts me that he doesn't see how toxic they are. now my family adores and loves m husband and they have always had a good relationship with him despite what my inlaws do. since of late I can see that he's reluctant to talk to them or be nice to them and I feel so sorry coz my parents are such wonderful supportive people. and on top of that my DH got a good opportunity (job wise) and since they have learnt and think that hes gonna make good money the mother and the rest of the family is calling him everyday to check on him and give him all that fake love and it makes me feel so alone because when I try to tell my DH how I feel he gets into defense mode and treats me like im making issues for no reason. I am fed up. we had a good life together and I feel that these people are ruining it and now I feel like I don't even want to hold him. I want to separate but I know it'll destroy my parents and I do love him a lot. minus them hes a wonderful guy. 

he always told me they cant influence him but the guilt and pressure is influencing him. I supported him so much to come to where he is financially and emotionally. I feel so betrayed. and I don't know how to start over and move on without hurting myself or anyone. im all alone here with him our families are from another country. I don't know what to do anymore. im getting older and I feel like this problem will never end. 

pls help!


----------

